# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  What countries were dominated for a long time?

## hangman

I'd like to learn what countries were dominated for a large centuries.Best regards.

----------


## Wilhelm

for a large centuries ? Where did you learn english ? Weren't you Irish-American ?

----------


## sparkey

Wales was dominated by England for a large centuries. The Ottoman Empire also dominated its lands for a large centuries.

----------


## Regulus

> for a large centuries ? Where did you learn english ? Weren't you Irish-American ?


Why are you making fun of people for speaking the King's? :Laughing: 

Also, wasn't he an Anglo?

----------


## Wilhelm

> Why are you making fun of people for speaking the King's?
> 
> Also, wasn't he an Anglo?


Supposedly he is a super-white Aryan WASP Anglo-Saxon Irish-American YEAH !


 :Useless:

----------


## Taranis

The textbook examples in Europe really would be Ireland (dominated by Britain) and of course Poland.

Poland is a particularly drastic example because at the conclusion of the Thirty Years War, Poland-Lithuania was a major power in Europe, and about 150 years later, it had completely disappeared, being absorbed by Austria, Prussia and Russia. With brief intermezzos by the Napoleonic Wars and the Interwar Period, Poland was effectively dominated for almost 200 years.

The nations on the Balkans were also dominated for long periods by the Ottoman Empire.

----------


## LeBrok

Israel would be an example of longest dominated nation in the world, I guess.

But the ultimate domination was over countries that vanished completely, like Babylon, and Moravian Kingdom in Europe,...demn, I can't think of many. Maybe because they don't exist anymore, lol.

Some came metamorphoses, we had Rus Kijovska and then, 700 years later, Ukraine popped up in same spot. But is this the same nation and culture to see continuity?

----------


## Antigone

Hangman is definitely not a native to English (Irish American my foot) and again his question is confusing as in the other thread. The use of the word country implies modern times but the construction of the question implies all historical eras. 

For what it is worth, the Romans dominated quite a few for long centuries. I suppose the centuries would feel long under occupation anyway. "What is now" England, Spain, France, Belguim, Italy, Greece, Turkey, Lebanon, Israel etc. But the Ottomans occupied Greece for example for 700yrs which is longer than the Romans occupied say England, only 400yrs.

----------


## hangman

> Wales was dominated by England for a large centuries. The Ottoman Empire also dominated its lands for a large centuries.


 How many centuries? e.g. Mongol invasions progressed throughout the 13th century, resulting in the vast Mongol Empire which covered much of Asia and Eastern Europe by 1300. The Mongol Empire emerged in the course of the 13th century by a series of conquests and invasions throughout Central and Western Asia, reaching Eastern Europe by the 1240s. The speed and extent of territorial expansion parallels the Hunnic/Turkic conquests of the Migration period (the 6th century Turkic Khaganate). The territorial gains of the Mongols persisted into the 15th century in Persia (Timurid dynasty) and in Russia (Tatar and Mongol raids against Russian states), and into the 19th century in India (the Mughal Empire). Mongol Empire reached down through six centuries. Best regards.

----------


## hangman

> Wales was dominated by England for a large centuries. The Ottoman Empire also dominated its lands for a large centuries.


 yeah! sure sparkley isn't american too? Come on trolls...GET BACK TO THE POINT OR ALL OF YOU MUST BE GOING.

----------


## sparkey

> How many centuries?


As for Wales, Edward I of England defeated Llywelyn ap Gruffydd and took control of Wales for England in 1277. Owain Glyndŵr almost took Wales back under Welsh control in 1400, but ultimately didn't succeed. Wales remained under effective English control until the 1950's or so (it was sort of a gradual process). That's about 7 centuries.

The Ottoman Empire lasted for more than 6 centuries, although its territory fluctuated, so different parts of it were under its control at different times.




> yeah! sure sparkley isn't american too? Come on trolls...GET BACK TO THE POINT OR ALL OF YOU MUST BE GOING.


 :Laughing:

----------


## hangman

The Roman Empire was one of the largest and most enduring in world history. The saying "All Roads Lead to Rome" alludes to this central hub of technology, literature, culture and architecture in the ancient world. The engineers of the Roman age created an unparalleled network of roads in ancient history. Approximately 50,000 miles (80,000 km) of roads spread Roman civilization, influence and the mighty legions throughout the western world. They built strong arched bridges, and mastered the concept of "running water" using aqueducts that, among other things, supplied public baths rivaling today's modern water facilities. At the height of its power in the 1st and 2nd centuries AD, the Roman Empire consisted of some 2.2 million square miles (5.7 million sq. km). 60 million people (or as much as 1/5 of the world's population) claimed citizenship of Rome and as many as 120 million people may have lived within its borders.

----------


## ^ lynx ^

> Hangman is definitely not a native to English (Irish American my foot) and again his question is confusing as in the other thread.


He's another southamerican troll. That continent is plenty of people with self-hate problems and a sick obsession towards iberians.

----------


## hangman

> yeah! sure sparkley isn't american too? Come on trolls...GET BACK TO THE POINT OR ALL OF YOU MUST BE GOING.


 LOL I'm a southamerican now....yeah! you're for sure...but once again GET BACK TO THE POINT TROLL. We´re talking about history...you know.

----------


## hangman

> LOL I'm a southamerican now....yeah! you're for sure...but once again GET BACK TO THE POINT TROLL. We´re talking about history...you know.


 By the way....I don't give a shit all latins...not only iberians. Just stay away from America.

----------


## ^ lynx ^

Lo que tu digas payoponi, sigue haciendo el ridiculo.

----------


## Wilhelm

> By the way....I don't give a shit all latins...not only iberians. Just stay away from America.


Te estás haciendo daño a ti mismo, es solo un consejo.. :Innocent:

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> By the way....I don't give a shit all latins...not only iberians. Just stay away from America.


Ahhhh, a self-hating Latino who hates anyone who comes from a country with a romance language. Very interesting. 

BTW, have you found a good psychiatrist yet?

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> LOL I'm a southamerican now....yeah! you're for sure...but once again GET BACK TO THE POINT TROLL. We´re talking about history...you know.


One thing is certain, you have little intellectual capacity.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Hangman is definitely not a native to English (Irish American my foot) and again his question is confusing as in the other thread. The use of the word country implies modern times but the construction of the question implies all historical eras. 
> 
> For what it is worth, the Romans dominated quite a few for long centuries. I suppose the centuries would feel long under occupation anyway. "What is now" England, Spain, France, Belguim, Italy, Greece, Turkey, Lebanon, Israel etc. But the Ottomans occupied Greece for example for 700yrs which is longer than the Romans occupied say England, only 400yrs.



If he's Irish then I'm Japanese.  :Laughing:  Just another confused, self-hating mestizo.

----------


## Runic

Many nations have been dominated for awhile, some from inside continental populations, others from outside foreign populations. A good example would be the Ottoman Empire.

----------


## Reinaert

> The Roman Empire was one of the largest and most enduring in world history. The saying "All Roads Lead to Rome" alludes to this central hub of technology, literature, culture and architecture in the ancient world. The engineers of the Roman age created an unparalleled network of roads in ancient history. Approximately 50,000 miles (80,000 km) of roads spread Roman civilization, influence and the mighty legions throughout the western world. They built strong arched bridges, and mastered the concept of "running water" using aqueducts that, among other things, supplied public baths rivaling today's modern water facilities. At the height of its power in the 1st and 2nd centuries AD, the Roman Empire consisted of some 2.2 million square miles (5.7 million sq. km). 60 million people (or as much as 1/5 of the world's population) claimed citizenship of Rome and as many as 120 million people may have lived within its borders.


The Romans were a pain in the neck. Destroyed a lot of civilizations. You are talking like a chicken that lost her head.
The Romans invented the fascist concept for the first time.
To screw people. If they resist, screw them even more.
Even Genghis Khan had a better performance.

----------


## sparkey

> Holland???
> for dominating indonesia for 450 years??


Where do you get 450 from? 1602 was the date the Dutch East India Company was founded, and the Dutch became dominant in Indonesia sometime after. Indonesia became independent in the 1940's. At most, that's 350 years of Dutch domination. It's also complicated by the fact that Indonesia was not a unified state prior to colonization, right? So it's hard to fit Indonesia as one of the best answers to this question. Although, all said, 300+ years is a long time.

----------


## Michel Gilson

Ireland, dominated for centuries by the English.

----------


## Maleth

many countries have become countries as we know them today in the last couple of centuries, very hard to say who dominated who unless its very recent history

----------


## wlkwos

Not so easy to answer.

----------


## Potentia

Ireland was dominated for a long time. As well as Galicia, Catalonia, and Aragon by the Castillians.

----------


## bancroft

Macau was dominated by Portugal from mid-16th century to 1999.

----------

